# The Turbonator???



## DavidS (Nov 18, 2004)

Anyone know if this thing really works? I mean, there's no way your getting 35hp, but does it go anything worth while?

http://www.turbonator.com/index.html


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

:thumbdwn:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

:thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: Tornado in disguise. :loser:


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Please don't give that company your money.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

DavidS said:


> Anyone know if this thing really works? I mean, there's no way your getting 35hp, but does it go anything worth while?
> 
> http://www.turbonator.com/index.html


If stuff like that worked as advertised, they would be OEM and costs quite a lot more.


----------

